

Show HN: Bitcoin Price – simple app to keep up with the price of Bitcoin - dthakur
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bitcoin-price-simple-beautiful/id1028942813?ls=1&mt=8&ct=hn

======
dthakur
I focused on simplicity; yet something that's useful.

